# Happy Anniversary, Steve!



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

While we all miss you, you will be happy to know that a recent survey found Apple products in 51% of American households.

Apple Inc., was established on April 1st, 1976 by Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak, and Ronald Wayne. Apple sold the Apple I as a personal computer kit for the (prophetic) market price of $666.66   

"Here’s to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes.

The ones who see things differently. They’re not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them.

About the only thing you can’t do is ignore them. Because they change things. They invent. They imagine. They heal. They explore. They create. They inspire. They push the human race forward.

Maybe they have to be crazy.

How else can you stare at an empty canvas and see a work of art? Or sit in silence and hear a song that’s never been written? Or gaze at a red planet and see a laboratory on wheels?

We make tools for these kinds of people.

While some see them as the crazy ones, we see genius. Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the ones who do."


All the Best to you Steve, wherever you are.


----------



## vistawriter (Dec 14, 2011)

I was a staunch Windows user until I got my iPad. Now, I'm a convert. Ditched my PC for a Mac and NEVER want to go back! Not only Happy Anniversary, but a big Thank You!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

The guy was a true visionary. Like many pc users, I was always anti-apple for no reason other than I was supposed to be. I had no plans to buy an ipad. On the first day I drove down to Best Buy and picked one up and was hooked. How many people can you honestly say have changed the world in a positive way? Steve was one of those guys.


----------

